# Was fat and ugly but now...



## autumnmoon (Sep 16, 2013)

Well I'm still ugly . But I feel so much better these days. I went all the way from 250 lbs to 155 lbs. I started only this year in feb, I had never entered a gym before in my life, and reached 155 in july. I started gaining muscle as well over the past month. 

My friend who is also my trainer says that I am one of the best he has ever worked with. I never give up on my sets and push myself to the max. I am really proud of myself and so is my family. I know this is probably not the best place to post about body transformations but I feel this is the good start for me. 

My friends are actually inspired me and ask me to train them and help them out.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

What did you eat to lose so much weight?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow this is fantastic, major congratulations to you! Keep up the good work!


----------



## autumnmoon (Sep 16, 2013)

My trainer made a diet plan for me. It consisted mainly of lean meat some good carbs like sweet potatoes and brown rice and good fats like olive oil and almond butter. You can find diet plans all over the net. The best part about eating strictly healthy is that you get to cheat once a week. That cheat meal tastes so much better than it normally would


----------



## autumnmoon (Sep 16, 2013)

GotAnxiety said:


> What did you eat to lose so much weight?


My trainer made a diet plan for me. It consisted mainly of lean meat some good carbs like sweet potatoes and brown rice and good fats like olive oil and almond butter. You can find diet plans all over the net. The best part about eating strictly healthy is that you get to cheat once a week. That cheat meal tastes so much better than it normally would


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

Congrats on the weight loss. I went through a similar situation as well, so I know how you feel. I was overweight and extremely ugly, about 180 and then lost a lot of weight. Last I checked I was 113 but I think I'm probably about 120 now. At 113 I thought I was too thin. I'm still ugly but I'm happier with having a thinner body. Weight loss transformations are always great because you know how hard you worked, and you feel as if you earned it. I get depressed about my face sometimes because I'd hope I would look better once I lost weight, but nope.

I love the cheat days as well. I look forward to them. I usually have them on Saturday nights. Hiking season is almost over, so I am going to have to start using my building gym again.

Good job on the weight loss!


----------



## autumnmoon (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks for the kind replies everyone. I am still trying to do something about my looks in general and my approach anxiety. Hopefully I will find my answers somewhere in this forum  

Cheers!


----------



## hanzitalaura (Mar 3, 2013)

Interesting how so many people put fat and ugly together. It's sad how we have let society brainwash us into thinkingthat bein g overweight is synonymous with being ugly. 
Being healthy should be the main incentive for wanting to lose weight unfortunetly for many it is not. 

What bothers me the most is how we let others determine how we feel with their opinions regarding our looks. 

How do we come to the conclusion that we are ugly or attractive? It's the opinion of others that makes us question our attractiveness. 
There's no such thing as ugly or attractive it's only the opinion of the masses. And the masses have determined that fat is ugly/unattractive and therefore you must change to fit the status quo. 

A big part of feeling anxious has to do with lack of confidence and how do we come to have or lack confidence? From the time we are children we are bombarded with images of thin people and told what pretty/handsome should look like. Disney movies are a perfect example of this. You have your pricess/prince who are thin and nice and the mean and ugly characters e.g., witches tend to be fat and ugly. These imges along with the opinions of other are projected on to us and we passes them on as well.

Bottom line is congrats to those who have lost weight becuase that is no easy feet. But please don't say that you are ugly because the only thing that can really make a person ugly is their personality and the way they treat others. No one has the right to determine what pretty or ugly looks like. If you have lost weight to feel healthier and are a good person there's nothing ugly about you.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

if you think you're ugly then your parents are the only ones to blame because you had no part in your genetics


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

No doubt it was are parents that allowed us to over eat it there fault!!


----------



## retepe94 (Aug 15, 2012)

Well done op, keep it up.



hanzitalaura said:


> Interesting how so many people put fat and ugly together. It's sad how we have let society brainwash us into thinkingthat bein g overweight is synonymous with being ugly.
> Being healthy should be the main incentive for wanting to lose weight unfortunetly for many it is not.
> 
> What bothers me the most is how we let others determine how we feel with their opinions regarding our looks.
> ...


I agree, being fat doesn't make someone ugly, unless they are very over weight. and being thin doesn't make one better looking, although I think we look best when we are fit and healthy.

Imo, I think most people look good or decent when they take care of their physical appearance.


----------



## LimePenguin (Aug 3, 2011)

Congrats  What's more impressive than the weight loss is your determination to see this program through. A lot if people quit early or can't be bothered. Some people quit for legitimate reasons but if you also faced such obstacles and still persevered then I salut you. Well done. Who knows what else you might achieve...


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

hanzitalaura said:


> Interesting how so many people put fat and ugly together. It's sad how we have let society brainwash us into thinkingthat bein g overweight is synonymous with being ugly.
> Being healthy should be the main incentive for wanting to lose weight unfortunetly for many it is not.





retepe94 said:


> I agree, being fat doesn't make someone ugly, unless they are very over weight. and being thin doesn't make one better looking, although I think we look best when we are fit and healthy.


But I actually was fat *and* ugly. I know plenty of women who are overweight, but are beautiful. That wasn't my case. I had a fat body, and an ugly face. Now I am a thin woman, but I still have an ugly face. Being thinner doesn't make a person good looking. The face is what makes a person good looking.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

HopefulDreamer said:


> But I actually was fat *and* ugly. I know plenty of women who are overweight, but are beautiful. That wasn't my case. I had a fat body, and an ugly face. Now I am a thin woman, but I still have an ugly face. Being thinner doesn't make a person good looking. *The face is what makes a person good looking*.


 Yeah you can still have a pretty face and be overweight. You cant change your genetics but you can change your weight..


----------



## hanzitalaura (Mar 3, 2013)

CopadoMexicano said:


> Yeah you can still have a pretty face and be overweight. You cant change your genetics but you can change your weight..


Very true. Just like you can't do anything about your height. I often come across women who won't date a guy simply because they are short.:blank


----------



## Mariette (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey autumnmoon, congrats on your success! It's really inspiring, keep it up! :boogie


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Incredible success. Congrats.


----------

